# PC Richtig säubern.



## bolla151 (2. August 2014)

*PC Richtig säubern.*

Hey Leute, ich weis jetzt nicht ob es hier rein passt, aber ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr euren pc säubert und wie man es richtig macht?.


----------



## ActiveX (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Ich mach das immer vorsichtig mitm Staubsauger (auf niedrigster Stufe) und nem Lappen.
Ansonsten mit dem Kompressor oder sowas http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-RP000...406968590&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=duckluftspray einmal vorsichtig reinpusten und gut ist  Sprich Teile ausbauen und kurz durchpusten...


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Netzteil ausschalten, Seitenteil öffnen, danach drinne alles mit ein Pinsel reinigen.

 Bei den Lüfter solltest Du etwas vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen, nicht das die Lager beschädigt werden. 

 Staubfilter kann man ausbauen, da geht das Säubern einfacher.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Ich nutze nur Druckluft, und ein Sauger um den herumfliegenden Staub aufzusaugen.
So gut wie nichts im PC berühren, das schaffst nur mit Druckluft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Pinsel und Lunge sollte reichen


----------



## Cinnayum (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Genau Bakti, vorher ausspucken, tief Luft holen und durch damit.

Schlecht erreichbare Stellen gehen 1a mit (feuchten) Ohrstäbchen.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Ganz wichtig die Lüfter vom netzteil etc. Fixieren sodass sie sich nicht drehen, entweder mit nem Stift o.ä. oder vorsichtig festhalten. Mit nem pinsel und ner guten lznge kann man schon viel bewegen. Ggf. Teile ausbauen. Die wlp von cpu/gpu erneuern bringt auch niedrigere temps.


----------



## azzih (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Pusten und Staubsauger alle paar Monate. Einmal im Jahr dann ne Feinreinigung wo ich WLP erneuer und die einzelnen Lüfter saubermache, Kompressor ist da ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

So einer, und für hartnäckige Sachen was zum abschaben?


----------



## Jimini (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit nem pinsel und ner guten *lznge* kann man schon viel bewegen.


Du meinst doch nicht etwa "Zunge"?! 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Bei der tierischen Bevölkerung eine durchweg gängige Praxis


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (27. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Also ich zerlege alles, und wirklich alles. Jedes Teil puste ich ganz vorsichtig mit einem ölfreien Kompressor ab, und das Gehäuse reinige ich danach noch mal leicht feucht. Pinsel und ähnliches benutze ich nie..  ein Set Schraubenzieher + den Kompressor mehr nicht. Das mache ich alle 3 Monate circa aus Liebe zu meiner Hardware. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wird auf die selbe Art auch meine komplette Musikanlage abgepustet. Das saubere Ergebnis und die niedrigen Temps sind die Belohnung der ganzen Arbeit, wie ich finde. Mancher mag jetzt sagen, alle 3 Monate sei übertrieben, aber ich hab' da so einen "Tick".


----------



## Panagianus (27. August 2014)

Ich mach das immer mit nem Staubsauger (Hardware bleibt drin) einfach alles kräftig absaugen. Dazu noch mit nem feuchten Lappen. Komplettreinigung aller Kompenenten gibts dann beim Aufrüsten.


----------



## S754 (27. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Reinigung gibts bei mir nicht. PC wird zusammengeschraubt, Deckel zu und gut ist. Da ich aber denselben PC nie länger als ein halbes Jahr - Jahr habe ist das kein Problem 
Außerdem gibts Staubfilter, die kann man ja einmal absaugen.


----------



## tandel (27. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*



DoctorGreenthumb schrieb:


> Also ich zerlege alles, und wirklich alles. Jedes Teil puste ich ganz vorsichtig mit einem ölfreien Kompressor ab, und das Gehäuse reinige ich danach noch mal leicht feucht. Pinsel und ähnliches benutze ich nie..  ein Set Schraubenzieher + den Kompressor mehr nicht. Das mache ich alle 3 Monate circa aus Liebe zu meiner Hardware. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wird auf die selbe Art auch meine komplette Musikanlage abgepustet. Das saubere Ergebnis und die niedrigen Temps sind die Belohnung der ganzen Arbeit, wie ich finde. Mancher mag jetzt sagen, alle 3 Monate sei übertrieben, aber ich hab' da so einen "Tick".



Hut ab vor dem Arbeitsaufwand. Mir wäre das nicht so ganz geheuer, zu schnell eckt man dann doch mal irgendwo bei Bauen irgendwo an und ist doch nicht ganz richtig geerdet.
Die Kontakte und Stecker sind ja auch nicht auf "Dauerbelastung" ausgelegt.
Baue zwar auch schon seit 20 Jahren meine Pcs selbst und hatte noch nie einen Schaden, bin aber jedes mal froh, dass es läuft und vermeide unnötige Bastelarbeiten


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (27. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*



tandel schrieb:


> Hut ab vor dem Arbeitsaufwand. Mir wäre das nicht so ganz geheuer, zu schnell eckt man dann doch mal irgendwo bei Bauen irgendwo an und ist doch nicht ganz richtig geerdet.
> Die Kontakte und Stecker sind ja auch nicht auf "Dauerbelastung" ausgelegt.
> Baue zwar auch schon seit 20 Jahren meine Pcs selbst und hatte noch nie einen Schaden, bin aber jedes mal froh, dass es läuft und vermeide unnötige Bastelarbeiten


 
Ist schon richtig, jedoch gibt's bei allem ein Restrisiko.. leider ist das im Leben so. Man kann es mit der Arbeit vergleichen, wenn man Maschinen bedient, Stemmarbeiten z.B. da kann man sich auch einfach mal schnell sehr stark verletzen und trotzdem geht der normale Mensch zur Arbeit.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

die Leute an der Tankstelle kucken immer ganz doof wenn ich mein PC an der Druckluftkompressor durch puste.


----------



## Kandzi (27. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Privat hab ich ein Ölfreien Kompressor. Damit wird der komplette PC ausgeblasen. Sollte noch was übrig bleiben, hab ich mein Case auch schonmal mit unter die Dusche genommen 
Der CPU Kühler wird bei mir im Geschäft in ein Ultraschallbecken mit Entminearlisiertem Wasser geworfen. Das Ding sieht aus wie neu.
Wenn du keinen kennst mit nem Kompressor, geh zur Tanke^^
Dieses Druckluftspray kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## bolla151 (28. August 2014)

Ich hab nen kompressor aber der is halt alt ich weis nichtwie das ist mit dem wasser drinn wo sich bildet ob das was machtwen man das davor raus läst


----------



## infantri (28. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Ebenfalls kompressor, fast täglich an kunden rechnern denen nicht mehr anders zu helfen ist 

Meine eigenen rechner mache ich damit aber auch, man sollte nur etwas abstand halten da man sonst durch den druck etwas besschädigen könnte, ansonsten wüste ich keine schnellere lösung die wirklich staubfrei macht


----------



## bolla151 (28. August 2014)

Ok danke.

Ich kann bei meinem kompressor den druck einstellen das ist auch hilfreich


----------



## Kandzi (28. August 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Welches Kompressor haste?
Bei unserem im Geschäft, haben wir auch das Wasser alle halbe Jahr entfernen müssen.


----------



## m0bbed (3. September 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Man kann auch nen Kompressor nutzen ohne druckregelung!


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (7. September 2014)

*AW: PC Richtig säubern.*

Man muss halt 'n Gefühl dafür haben, wieviel Druck reicht. Ich hab' auch keine Druckregelung und mein PC lebt noch.


----------

